# Rant about my groomer!



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so ticked off right now. I've taken Tuffy to so many groomers trying to find one that would do what I asked for. Well, I was recommended this latest groomer by a friend so I just took Tuffy & Palbert over there to get their hair cut and groomed and the freakin' rude lady there lectured me about cutting their hair!!!!!!! She couldn't believe I wanted to cut their hair and she went on and on about how hard it is to get a clean cut on silky hair and blah blah blah. She also lectured me on how matted Tuffy was! Well, hello, that's why I'm bringing him to you, because I want his hair cut so he WON'T MAT! He got really matted wearing his Christmas sweater all day on Christmas. Anyways, I was just blown away by her nasty attitude.. and if I didn't really need them to get groomed today I would have walked out of there. I told her that I wanted their hair cut despite whatever she was saying would happen and she just huffed off with them.







What the heck!! What groomer refuses to cut a dog's hair?!! I'm just hoping they'll come back in one piece after that horrid woman gets her hands on them! Why, oh why, is it so hard to find a decent nice groomer who does what you ask them to?! I guess after today I'll have to keep looking. Ok, that's my rant for the day!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

hum... doesn't sound good.... i hope you're not even more ticked off when you pick up your dogs. i gave up on groomers. for some reason, they either cut way too much (clippers) or not enough. some insist on giving the haircut THEY want rather than what YOU want, no matter what you say...
whatever happens, don't forget: it'll grow


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This is why I groom Kodie myself. Trust me its HARD work! It take from 1 1/2hrs to 2hrs.. depending on how bad his matts are... and trust me... I work 2 jobs...and i dont always feel like grooming.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i went through that last friday and i will never take maxi back to this women again she cut off all of maxi's hair i thought i was going to attack her when i saw what she did
first off maxi gets bathed every week i was doing it but than i started bringing him in for a weekly bath, i brush him every day and he has no mats, on top of that a few weeks prior she cut him and she did a great job , i was growing out maxis hair for the winter and all i said to her was trim him all around and shave his frame
well the A**hole scalped him, thank god now that i wont be working in nyc as of tomorrow i will be bringing him back to the groomer who is also a behavior specialist at my vet he is the only one that knows how to groom maxi properly
its very upsetting when i say do it one way and they do it another...its been freezing out so i havent taken maxi out since sunday ...he is way to skinny 
right now and i cant risk him getting sick thank god we are expecting a few warm days
anyway i hope when you go they do the right job
some of these groomers stink


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

MaxisMom, 

Do you have some full body joggers for Maxi? Barkin' Dog Clothes will custom make them for you, and they are sooooo reasonably priced, a fraction of anywhere else on the web. http://www.barkindogclothes.com/Barkin' Dog Clothes Website

If you email the owner and let her know this is urgent because he's just been shorn, she'll speed up your order and get you something quick. The fleece joggers are very warm. Sylphide loves hers. I put a flannel, cotton, or fleece outfit underneath, and a hooded fleece jogger on top when we go out. That way, Sylphide stays very warm in the NY weather, even though she's in a super short cut. Even when she's covered in snow from head to foot when we come in, I just pull off the top layer, and voila, all warm and dry.









PS I am in no way affiliated with this business--just a satisfied customer


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 29 2004, 02:30 PM
> *MaxisMom,
> 
> Do you have some full body joggers for Maxi?  Barkin' Dog Clothes will custom make them for you, and they are sooooo reasonably priced, a fraction of anywhere else on the web.  http://www.barkindogclothes.com/Barkin' Dog Clothes Website
> ...


[/QUOTE]


i appreciate your advice and it didnt even cross my mind if you were affiliated or not any good advice is well taken i will look into it
thanks


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got home with the boys and they look OK. I'm still not terribly pleased because they didn't cut any length at all, so I'll still be searching for a new groomer. They messed up Palbert's face a little bit.. I think they cut one area too short and then did the rest to compensate.







At least they were cheap so I don't feel totally screwed. I do the day to day grooming on him myself, but I like to have a pro do the area around his feet, tummy and face.. I'm too nervous and shaky to do those myself. Well, the groomer search continues.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 29 2004, 03:37 PM
> *I just got home with the boys and they look OK.  I'm still not terribly pleased because they didn't cut any length at all, so I'll still be searching for a new groomer.  They messed up Palbert's face a little bit.. I think they cut one area too short and then did the rest to compensate.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


yeah i will not cut his nails or between his pads he wouldnt let me anyway he hates being fussed at
this week out of no where he hasnt been letting me brush his teeth i have to run around the house after him hopefully with my new schedule and me taking him to work with me he is going to start to settle down 
i think that he is just too bored even though i have a dog walker i think he is lonely
well now things will change he will be with me all the time he probably will wish he wasnt lol
anyway it takes awhile to find a good groomer one that you can trust
do you think they give these babies soemthing to settle them down because every time i bring maxi back he always seems very calm almost too calm


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm so sorry girl! That girl was rude! She doesn't need to be lecturing you. She was only acting that way because she's NOT good at grooming Maltese! So don't take it personally. If you're having such a hard time finding a groomer, maybe next time, call afew places to see if they're grooming a maltese anytime soon so you can go and watch. And, I always write out a detailed list of what I want and talk to the groomers about it. And remember, if they dont act nice to you or nice to your baby....RUN!







hahah. Even if the cut was bad, No one can take Tuffy's perfect smile away!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Dec 29 2004, 04:45 PM
> *[do you think they give these babies soemthing to settle them down because every time i bring maxi back he always seems very calm almost too calm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26111*


[/QUOTE]

In this area several groomers give tranquilizers before grooming, which is NOT OK in my book. I found this out while researching groomers...

Always interrogate potential groomers with questions such as: do you tranquilize pets before grooming? How long with my baby be in a crate before grooming? (Some groomers take in a bunch of dogs at once when you might be assuming that yours is the only one scheduled--then, they sit in cages waiting for their turn, which might take hours). Another good question: How long will the session take (shouldn't take more than a couple of hours, if it takes more the babies are waiting in line)... Something else to look for is to figure out how they treat furbabies when no one else is looking. 

Some groomers requiring drop-off, with no windows for you to see might be mistreating their clients when no-one is looking. This is why I prefer to take Sylphide to Petsmart rather than a smaller groomer--I interviewed a few and just didn't feel comfortable leaving her with them. At Petsmart everything is in open view for all to see -- and there are several other groomers there for checks and balances. I try to schedule her in at a very low volume, low traffic time so that she's in and out quickly. I don't think this is ideal, and I'm still looking to find that perfect groomer  

I do all of her maintenance grooming myself, just take her in for a good cut once every few months.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Dec 29 2004, 02:45 PM
> *do you think they give these babies soemthing to settle them down because every time i bring maxi back he always seems very calm almost too calm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26111*


[/QUOTE]
I've wondered that too.. this place said they don't use tranqulizers but Tuffy was just out of it when he came back and he's been that way after every grooming. Maybe he just gets mellow at the groomers. Palbert on the other hand was the hyper active little nut he always is!



> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 29 2004, 03:21 PM
> *I'm so sorry girl!  That girl was rude!  She doesn't need to be lecturing you.  She was only acting that way because she's NOT good at grooming Maltese!  So don't take it personally.  If you're having such a hard time finding a groomer, maybe next time, call afew places to see if they're grooming a maltese anytime soon so you can go and watch.  And, I always write out a detailed list of what I want and talk to the groomers about it.  And remember, if they dont act nice to you or nice to your baby....RUN!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Great suggestion about watching them do a Maltese. I will definitely be asking them if they are familiar with grooming Malts in the first place because since there are so few Malts around here these people probably don't know what to do with them. Tuffy still looks pretty cute though, they did a decent job on him, no glaring errors at least!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 29 2004, 03:43 PM
> *In this area several groomers give tranquilizers before grooming, which is NOT OK in my book.  I found this out while researching groomers...
> 
> Always interrogate potential groomers with questions such as:  do you tranquilize pets before grooming?  How long with my baby be in a crate before grooming? (Some groomers take in a bunch of dogs at once when you might be assuming that yours is the only one scheduled--then, they sit in cages waiting for their turn, which might take hours).  Another good question:  How long will the session take (shouldn't take more than a couple of hours, if it takes more the babies are waiting in line)...  Something else to look for is to figure out how they treat furbabies when no one else is looking.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I may have to try Petsmart again.. My husband took him and picked him up so he didn't tell them to do exactly what I wanted so he didn't come out the way I expected so maybe I'll try taking him there myself. I do like that they have the open windows there. One thing I did like about this place was that they immediately started working on the boys and they called me as soon as they were done which was super fast so I knew they weren't sitting in a crate all day.. which was a problem I had at another place where they required you to drop you dogs off at 7am and then they didn't have Tuffy ready until about 3pm! I was annoyed by that.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

when they tell me oh maxi was wonderful i just dont buy it cause i know he gets nervous and each time he comes back he is tired and very gloomy 
its been my suspicion let me say this if i ever find out that any grommer medicates my dog without my knowledge i will really be not a nice person
that is way to upsetting to me


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A silky Maltese coat is very difficult to get a nice, finished clip on. She may simply have not been skilled enough and was trying to get out of it. Still rude and I would move on, too.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

At the Petsmart I went to, I've seen them do at least 3 Maltese on different occassions. You could ask the person picking up the phone who is the best at grooming Maltese too! I don't think they'll be offended. But if you're luck of getting good cuts have been totally bad, ask them if they can tell you when's the next time they're grooming a Malt. It took them no more than an hr and a half to get my baby out there. She even called me to tell me she's about to cut his hair so I could watch. That is one great thing about petsmart--that you can watch. Is petsmart far from you?


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I feel so lucky to have found the groomer we are using, we take the kids in every 2 weeks, and she is amazing with them. She always listens to what I want and she does a lot of malts one day she had 7 malts on the schedule. Of course we have added to that Malt population lately







but after reading about the problems I just wanted to assure you there are good groomers out there, it took us awhile to find her but I am sooooo grateful we did....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I was in Petco one day recently and I always stop by the grooming section to see who's being groomed and this dad-gummed male groomer was just going at this little poodle with the slicker brush! He had the poodle's ear in one hand and was violently brushing the ear with the other. It was all I could do not to bang on the window! The poodle was cringing and looked so miserable! I KNOW you do not have to brush that way. There were 3 Maltese in a cage but they looked at though they had already been groomed and there was no one else observing so I assume the owner dropped them off and didn't wait around. If I didn't have a trusted groomer already, there's no way I would drop off Pico and leave, especially if I could stay and watch through the window.

I'm sure that poodles owner would have been horrified to see how that baby was being treated by that muscular man.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

In my quest to find information on grooming a maltese and groomers in general I stumbled on a website for Groomers. It is www.Groomers.org. There was a topic header there called "Pet owners ask the groomer", so I stopped in and posted a thread requesting some answers to questions I had. The answers were varied to say the least!!







Some were very helpful and some groomers were down right rude with a remark like "why did you buy a Maltese, was it because you saw it in a dog show on television, I can't figure out why people buy a long haired dog and then cut all it's hair off. Maltese should be kept in full coat". Needless to say, I let her have it, it wasn't any of her business WHY I bought Sisse, and if she didn't want to answer the question in a civilized manner she should of kept her opinion to herself!! Anyway, some of the other groomers gave some really good advice and the best suggestion I found was 1. do your homework, ask, ask, ask and 2. find a picture of what you want and take it to the groomer. Since we don't have Sisse yet, and she is a ways away from having to be trimmed, I found the best picture of what I wanted to take (in the meantime, I have the picture in the new puppy bed inside the crate) to remind me of what we'll have soon!!


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

I also have a Chocolate havanese (Chewy) that I brush EVERY single day *not kidding* his hair is really silky too. His entire neck will mat from a collar in just a couple of hours, a sweater mats up his fur, even scratches can do it. Its what fine hair does! 

Tell her to go pound salt as my italian grandma used to say! 

I have a hard time trusting anyone with my dogs when I am not there especially grooming. I don't know why but you just never know how they would respond to a snarl or growl. What if they popped them in the nose or whapped them with a brush. I invested in good tools and shampoos and use lots of massage and sweettalk! 

Grrrrr! Do they make hidden cameras for doggies???

I groom my dogs and I enjoy it. Its a zen thing for me. Alot of people tell me to get Chewy in a puppy cut, but he is so darn gorgeous I can't bear to cut it! 
Robyn
and the "kids"


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Jan 7 2005, 12:20 PM
> *...some groomers were down right rude with a remark like "why did you buy a Maltese, was it because you saw it in a dog show on television, I can't figure out why people buy a long haired dog and then cut all it's hair off.  Maltese should be kept in full coat".  Needless to say, I let her have it...<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28293*


[/QUOTE]

YOU GO GIRL! What's her business how you want to groom YOUR maltese! It's your money and time! That was some narrowminded thinking in her part! LOL


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Jan 7 2005, 12:20 PM
> *Some were very helpful and some groomers were down right rude with a remark like "why did you buy a Maltese, was it because you saw it in a dog show on television, I can't figure out why people buy a long haired dog and then cut all it's hair off.  Maltese should be kept in full coat".  Needless to say, I let her have it, it wasn't any of her business WHY I bought Sisse, and if she didn't want to answer the question in a civilized manner she should of kept her opinion to herself!!  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28293*


[/QUOTE]







Wow.. how totally rude and inappropriate of her!! If I want to cut my dog's hair, I'm going to cut *MY* dog's hair! People are so rude! I'm already calling around to a few places to see if they are familar with doing maltese and haven't had much success.. most were either clueless or rude. :new_Eyecrazy: I think I might have more luck trying to learn to do it myself!


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I took my Macy to a local groomer once. My DH picked her up, and I actually CRIED when I saw her. I had given them a photo of the clip I wanted (from Mimi and Coco's Web site), and she looked NOTHING like it.

Fortunately, a friend who is a former groomer was there at the time, and she fixed Macy as best she could. Now, she comes to our house every couple of months and clips Macy for us, and we just take her out to dinner or something like that in exchange. She does a great job, and I feel so lucky that she comes to our house and I can be right there with my baby! I hate places that expect you to leave your little one all day.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Jan 7 2005, 02:20 PM
> *a remark like "why did you buy a Maltese, was it because you saw it in a dog show on television, I can't figure out why people buy a long haired dog and then cut all it's hair off.  Maltese should be kept in full coat".  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28293*


[/QUOTE]

This just show's the groomer's ignorance regarding the Maltese breed. Although the beauty of the breed attracts many people to Malties, it's their unmatchable, loving, intelligent, playful and mischievous personalities that make us so devoted to Maltese--not the coat!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## snow2005 (Jan 7, 2005)

I always switch shampoo around 3 months, also i think the human shampoo isn't good for our baby.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is funny because I get the opposite with Mikey. Why do you keep his hair long? Wouldn't it be easier if you cut it? I like to keep him in coat and he's a Maltese, it is fine for him to be that way. They have been for a few thousand years. The dog is fine with long or short hair.


----------

